# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben voor een Welkomsforum

## Petra717

We zijn hier met heel wat leden en veel mensen. Soms stelt men zich in hun eerste post al een beetje voor. Maar echt een ruimte is er niet om je voor te stellen. 
Die gelegenheid wil ik graag hier brengen. In een vorm van een Welkomsforum. De bedoeling van het welkomsforum is dan dat je de mogelijkheid hebt om als nieuwe member je kort voor te stellen, maar een simpel hallo mag ook, voordat men gaat posten in de forums van de site. 

Ben erg benieuwd naar jullie mening als members van Medicity, wat zien jullie graag? 

Hier mag je meestemmen en je mening geven over het welkomsforum.

----------


## Petra717

Sorry, maar de enqeute, wil niet meewerken... en krijg de keuze voor jullie er ook niet meer tussen... 

Zolang er nog geen enquete is, mag je je mening en stem geven in een post. Ben je voor of tegen een welkomsforum? Met of zonder verplichte eerste post?

----------


## Agnes574

lieve Petra,
ik ben voor een welkomsforum.
Ieder die wil,kan zich daar even kort voorstellen als hij wilt...al zijn er natuurlijk velen onder ons die liever anonym blijven..maar voor degenen die willen lijkt het me leuk om toe te voegen!

Alles mag,niets moet!!

dikke knuf,Ag

ps;rusten lukt niet...

----------


## becky

Ik vind het wel een goed idee, maar enkel als je het zelf wilt. Ik zou het zeker niet verplicht maken, want dan ben je niet echt meer anoniem en dan denk ik dat er toch wel een paar zullen afhaken.

becky

----------


## Petra717

In de verplichte eerste post is een simpel hallo ook voldoende!
Dus kan je nog wel anoniem blijven!

----------


## Nikky278

Goed idee Petra!
Ik zou het alleen niet verplichten, denk dat er dan inderdaad een aantal af zullen haken. Vooral mensen die alleen even snel iets willen vragen. Maar voor hen die van plan zijn langer actief te blijven op dit forum is het zeker leuk  :Smile: 
En voor de mensen die hier al langer actief zijn ook leuk (en handig) om wat achtergrondinfo van nieuwkomers te lezen  :Smile: 

Dus ik ben zeker voor!

Xx

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ook ik ben er geen tegenstander van, wat ik niet kwijt wil zet ik er dan toch niet in.....
Net zoals je zegt, niet te veel verplichten maar vrijblijvend.
Van de andere kant, als je op een naam klikt kan je ook veel gegevens vinden over die persoon in het Public Profile....

Peter.

----------


## Letje999

Vind het geen gek idee hoor, en net wat Peter zegt, je zegt wat je kwijt wilt en verder geen verplichting!

Arlette

----------


## Petra717

Dus als ik het goed begrijp... 

Tegen: 0
Voor, zonder verplichting eerste post: 5
Voor, met verplichting eerste post: 0

Lijkt me duidelijk... maar we wachten nog op meer stemmers!!!!

petra

----------


## Agnes574

Gewoon plaatsen dat forum zou ik zeggen,op andere forums hebben ze dat ook...eerste post is een simpel hallo of wat je zelf wilt...en daarna kun je pas posten en reageren!

Liefs Ag Xx Bespreek het eens met Leontien???

----------


## Déylanna

Ik zou zeker dat welkomsforum plaatsen.
Zoals hierboven al gezegd: Wat je niet kwijt wil schrijf je ook niet op.
Het lijkt mij in ieder geval een leuk idee!! :Big Grin:  

Knuffel
Déylanna

----------


## Lindaatje

Ik stem voor hihihi !!! is toch alleen maar handig.

----------

